# VDT on Symantec System Center 10.1.8.8



## skissinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe I just haven't found the right doc; but if I define a group settings (modify grt.dat) using All Tasks, Symantec Antivirus, Virus Definition manager... to only have the check box for "Update virus definitions from parent server", the clients in that group never get updated defs.

When I manually request an Update Virus Definitions Now... on a client with that policy, the local log file in appdata\Symantec\Symantec Antivirus Corporation Edition\7.5\Logs indicates a success connection; and then a failure to update. But no details as to why not.

If I configure the grt.dat via All Tasks, Symantec Antivirus, Virus Definition Manager to "Schedule client for automatic updates using Live Update", the clients update fine, but the log file in appdata\Symantec\LiveUpdate\Log.Liveupdate indicates the updates work find--from liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com. And the console reflects the updated AV Sigs.

Keeping in mind I do not want to setup an internal FTP or HTTP on my internal server, nor do I want every client to go externally to grab updates, I do not want to use LiveUpdate for the clients--I would much rather get VDT to work.

The docs all seem to indicate it is so simple--just check that box and everything works. 

I guess what I'm looking for is a good technical doc of exactly how VDT works; so I can follow the process and see where it is breaking in my environment.


----------

